# Lone Parent:how many hours can she work, how much can she earn without affecting paym



## Raymond (3 Jan 2007)

My daughter is a lone parent, and I was wondering how many hours can she work, and how much can she earn without affecting her payments


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jan 2007)

*Re: Lone parent*

The number of hours worked doen't matter adn you can earn up to €146.50 before any affect on payment. This is from www.welfare.ie :

"If you are working, we assess your earnings from employment or self-employment as follows:

- We ignore the first €146.50 of weekly earnings.
This is known as a weekly disregard.

- We assess half the remainder of your earnings as means, up to €293.00 per week.

- From 29 June 2006, we will assess half the remainder of your earnings as means, up to €375 a week.


Example:

You are a lone parent under age 66, with one dependent child and weekly earnings of €200.00, but no other income.

Gross weekly earnings
   €200.00

Minus weekly disregard
 - €146.50

Remainder of earnings
 =€  53.50

Divided by 2 = weekly means
   €   26.75


In this example you would get a One-Parent Family Payment of €165.10 aweek. See table in Rates of Payment booklet SW 19.

Note

If you are getting One-Parent Family Payment for at least 52 consecutive weeks and your weekly earnings increases to more than €293.00 a week (€375 from 29 June 2006), you will get half your payment for a further six months. This is known as a transitional payment. 
If you received a previous transitional payment between 5 April 2001 and 31 December 2003, the total number of weeks of transitional payment cannot exceed 52. 
The maximum number of weeks of transitional payment payable after 6 January 2005 is 26 weeks. 
If you are a new applicant with earnings of more than €293.00 a week (€375 from 29 June 2006), you will not qualify for One-Parent Family Payment."

Family Income Supplement may also be payable if working over 19 hours per week.


----------



## Raymond (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Lone parent*

Many Thanks very informative


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2007)

*Re: Lone parent*

See here.


----------



## CMCR (5 Jan 2007)

*Re: Lone parent*

Just as an FYI: 

Currently one of the criteria for qualifying for One-Parent Family Payment is that you have earnings of 375 euro or less per week.  

Budget 2007 increased this threshold so from *May 2007* you must have earnings of *400 euro* or less per week to qualify. 

In addition, *from April 2007 *, if you are getting a One-Parent Family Payment and take time off work following the birth of a child you will get credited contributions. 

Just thought this might be useful to know.


----------



## lff12 (9 Jan 2007)

Famiy Income Supplement may also be payable if you are earning under the threshold.


----------



## deew (18 Jan 2007)

Hi, maybe the lone parent in this case is living with her parents,however I understand that if he/she is claiming rent allowence and then takes up a job it will be taken euro for euro off the amount of rent allowence,which I believe is where the catch 22 comes into play,because if one works,pays for a child minder then also has to pay most of your rent,it makes it next to impossible to get out of this poverty trap.Of course I could be wrong but before you decide to take up the offer it may be worth checking how it will affect your rent allowence as you could end up in debt...regards ,deew


----------

